# Umrechnen eines CYMK-Wertes in RGB



## FHPower (14. Juni 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe das Problem, dass ich in einer Anwendung Grafiken nur mit RGB-Farbwerten einfärben kann. Für den Druck werden diese in Illustrator in eine CYMK-Grafik umgewandelt und noch optimiert. Jetzt habe ich das Problem, dass ich nicht weiß, was dür einen RGB-Wert ich verwenden muss, damit ich nach der Umwandlung in CYMK eine definierte CYMK-Farbe erhalte. Gibt es dafür ein Umrechnungsprogramm oder eine Rechnung, mit der ich das selber ausrechnen kann?

Ich kann mir ja in Illustrator den RGB-Wert eines CYMK-Wertes anzeigen lassen (unter "Farbwähler"), aber wenn ich den RGB-Wert in einer RGB-Grafik verwende und die Grafik dann in eine CYMK-Grafik umwandle, dann habe ich nicht mehr den definierten CYMK-Wert.

Kennt Ihr evtl eine andere Lösung, mein Problem automatisiert zu lösen? In Freehand kann man scheinbar nach Objekten mit bestimmten Eigenschaften suchen und dann die Eigenschaften (also z.B. die Farbe) verändern. Aber in Illustrator vermisse ich solch eine Funktion.

Wäre euch für eure Hilfe sehr dankbar.

Gruß
Chris


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (1. Juli 2005)

Also ich verstehe dein Problem nicht so ganz. Wenn du ein RGB-Wert hast und in dir in CMYK anzeigen läßt ist das auch der gleiche den Illustrator für die Umwandlung verwendet.
So am Rande du weiß das es eine ganze Menge Farben im RGB-Farbraum gibt die sich im CMYK nicht darstellen lassen.


----------



## FHPower (1. Juli 2005)

Leider ist das nicht ganz so.
Nimm z.B. mal ein cymk-Objekt (0/0/0/10), wandle das in rgb um und dann wieder in cymk, dann bekommst du den Wert 9/6/5/0.
Ist doch lokisch, oder?
Am Bildschirm sieht das dann gleich aus, aber leider nicht im Druck ;-(

Deshalb meine Frage.


----------



## Medienoperator (1. Juli 2005)

Also bei mir klappt das mit der Farbumwandlung. 10% Schwarz nach RGB und zurück nach CMYK bleibt 10% Schwarz. Ich denke mal, dass die Ursache für deine Werte in den Farbeinstellungen zu suchen sind.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (1. Juli 2005)

Also bei mir funktioniert das auch wie beim Medienoperator. Also ich kann dir da glaube ich jetzt nicht weiter helfen da ich eigentlich in Freehand fitter bin als in Illustrator.

Gruß


----------



## FHPower (1. Juli 2005)

Ok. dann eben unsere super Nuss.
Wir müssen einen rgb-Wert finden, der nachher in CMYK den Wert 100/45/0/0 hat.

Wenn ich in Illu ein cmyk-Obkejt erstelle und ihm den Farbewert zuweise, kann ich den RGB-Wert 10/88/165 ablesen.

Jetzt erstelle ich eine neue Datei (RGB). Hier erzeuge ich ein Objekt und färbe es mit dem RGB-Wert 10/88/165 ein. Über Datei/Dokumentenfarbmodus wandle ich die Datei in CMYK um. Und als Farbe wird mir dann 96/45/3/1 erzeugt.

Entweder ist das jetzt so ne Farbe, die es in RGB nicht gibt, oder er rechnet wirklich falsch um.

Vielleicht muss ich auch was an meinem Farbprofil umstellen, aber da wüsste ich jetzt nicht was. Wenn das bei euch auch wieder , dann gebt mir doch bitte mal einen Tipp, woran das liegen könnte.

Danke schon mal,
Gruß
Chris


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (1. Juli 2005)

Also wenn du Photoshop hast kannst du das da ganz gut überprüfen, da wenn die Farbe nicht im CMYK-Modus existiert du ein kleines Warndreieck bekommst.
Ok das ist inIllu genauso. Also du hattest mit den 10% Schwarz auch schon recht hab da was falsch gemacht.
Also ich würde dmir die Farbe in Photoshop herleiten ich denke da kann man besser überblicken was passiert da man ja immer alle Farbangaben sieht.


----------



## Medienoperator (1. Juli 2005)

Also ich habe das jetzt mal bei mir getestet und gebe dir Recht: Illustrator wandelt verschieden um. 100/50/0/0 wurde zu 32/69/140.
Habe dann ein neues Dokument angelegt und 32/69/140 wurde zu Grütze. Irgendwas mit 86/42/0/2 oder sowas...

Allerdings wenn ich in den Farbeinstellungen Colormanagement Off einstelle komme ich zumindest näher dran 98/44/0/1 oder sowas. Weiter getestet habe ich jetzt aus Zeitgründen nicht. Aber als Erkenntnis lässt sich dann mal sagen, dass es wohl an den Farbeinstellungen liegt. Ist ja auch logisch, weil unterschiedliche Druckverfahren auch unterschiedlichen Schwarzaufbau etc. erfordern.


----------



## thecamillo (5. Juli 2005)

Zumal RGB und CMYK unterschiedliche Farbräume sind! Ihr kennt nicht zufällig den Unterschied zwischen additiver und subtraktiver Farbmischung oder? RGB sind die Farben die wir sehen und CMYK sind die Farben die wir drucken. Unter CMYK gibt es noch Seperationen wie z.B. die HKS Farben und bitte kommt mir nicht mit LAB, denn die LAB ist nur zur Farbseperation da. 

Fazit: Ist doch klar, dass du einen RGB Wert nicht 100%ig als CMYK umwandeln kannst!

RGB sind übrigens die Komplementärfarben zu CMY. K ist nur da um Schwarz drucken zu können, weil CMY alleine, wenn man die mischen würde nur ein dreckiges Braun heraus kommen würde.

Lösung: Nimm eine HKS Farbe! Damit kannst du nie etwas falsch machen, sofern dein Kunde keine feste Firmenfarbe verwendet!


cu thecamillo


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (5. Juli 2005)

Also wenn du meinen ersten Beitrag gelessen hättest wäre dir klar das das mir klar ist .


----------

